# Killed with add on's



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Me and Smokinj did a trade a while back and I got my end today:dribble: David dose not play fair!!!I have to say the Buffalo Trace was a nice touch I cant wait to try it:whoohoo:


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Above and Beyond is overwhelming on this Board! Some people need to have math classes again


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow David always goes way above and beyond he is one top notch brother of the leaf


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow. very nice:dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweet holy mother of yummies!

:dribble:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

What do you mean looks like he counted correctly to me. HA HA Enjoy Flint


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice vsg collection


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I wanna trade with SmoknJ!!!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

SmokinJ does combo bombs too? HHHMMMM......That's interesting!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yummmmmmmmmmmm!!!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

SmokinJ, great job! That bomb looks good!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awsome


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

he did a similar thing to me on our blind 5er....surprised me with a RASS. he doesn;t play fair at all!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Now, that's a nice hit.


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Let me know if that Trace is smoothe or harsh. I love Woodford Reserve, probably the smoothest of all bourbon whiskey out there.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

First class, amazing!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Absolutely incredible!! Very very nice.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Smokin, I have a box of Paso Doble's to trade wink winnk nudge nudge.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice trade. BT is some good whiskey


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Some times this site is just plain curel. Those cigars looks soooo good!
Its a lot like the girls high school - you can look - but don,t touch


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

looks like the makings for a great friday night.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Enjoy Scott! Can't wait for the Partagas SD#4 and Luci's to arrive:dribble::whoohoo:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Whow! thats a hell of a trade!!! :eeek:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Love the Boli's. Great cigars. and the VSG's are my favourite NC.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Pretty darn amazing...incredible generosity with a touch of class...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------

